# Update userland without reboot



## Fleet (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello,

I wish to update the FreeBSD userland without rebooting. Is this possible with freebsd-update? Furthermore, does freebsd-update stop/restart services by itself?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2013)

Just reboot, what's the issue with it?


----------

